# New Desktop Machine, R7 3700X, 570x, GTX 1660 Ti



## CraigHB (Jul 10, 2019)

Planning a desktop build with the following;

Ryzen 7 3700X CPU
Gigabyte Aorus Elite motherboard (AMD 570X, Realtek ALC1200 )
nVidia GTX 1660 Ti graphics card

These components are all new releases and want to check if there's any issues running FreeBSD on a system like that.  Is nvidia-driver working well with that graphics card?  I want the system to run FreeBSD primarily so if there's any support issues I can back up a generation on hardware if need be.


----------



## steveoc64 (Jul 11, 2019)

Keen to hear how this goes, given the strange issues with the latest systemd based linux distros on this hardware, possibly RdRand related ?






						The Ryzen 3000 Boot Problem With Newer Linux Distros Might Be Due To RdRand Issue - Phoronix
					






					www.phoronix.com
				




I havent tried yet, but Im assuming that FreeBSD doesnt have the same issue, or if it does ... (and its a confirmed RdRand behaviour) then a patch will already be in the works.


----------



## CraigHB (Jul 11, 2019)

I could use that as a slam about the direction Linux has taken with the adoption of systemd, but I don't want to discuss Linux since I have no interest in it.  I'd be surprised if that's an issue for FreeBSD.  Though if there are any booting issues with FreeBSD on the 3000 series CPUs that would be a showstopper.

I did read a post here where someone was having problems with nvidia-driver on a GTX 1660 Ti.  Was wondering if that was an isolated issue.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 11, 2019)

CraigHB said:


> problems with nvidia-driver on a GTX 1660 Ti.  Was wondering if that was an isolated issue.



It is. (I'm using Palit GTX 1660 Dual for the last 3 months. That card is based on the same TU116 chip.)


----------



## CraigHB (Jul 11, 2019)

That's good to hear.  I'd really like to use that new hardware for the features offered, stuff I can actually use.  The newer graphics card is nice because it runs cooler with a smaller die process.  I've always used a mid-range nVidia graphics card, good value and performance with those.  They're also well supported.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 11, 2019)

CraigHB said:


> The newer graphics card is nice because it runs cooler with a smaller die process.



That actually depends mostly on the heatsink, power requirements for gaming GPUs are slowly increasing and will do so in the foreseeable future. Do you have a specific brand/model in mind?


----------



## CraigHB (Jul 12, 2019)

I've always liked eVGA graphics cards.  Been a happy customer with them for a long time.  The specific model I have picked out is the GTX 1660 Ti SC (06G-P4-1667-KR.)

I've also been using Gigabyte motherboards for some time as well.  I've had good luck with them.  They advertise durability and they seem to live up to that claim.

This will be the first AMD based system I've put together for my own use since the K6 CPUs a couple decades ago. AMD has pulled away quite a bit from Intel in the bang for buck department these days.

Another selling point is the 3000 series CPUs introduce PCIe 4.0 while Intel won't touch it.  It can really be a boon for NVMe drives.  PCIe 4.0x4 models are coming out now with 5 GB/s sequential read and write speeds.  Be nice for the multimedia stuff I do where files can get pretty big.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 12, 2019)

CraigHB said:


> 06G-P4-1667-KR.



That one looks decent. Note, however, factory overclock seems to be completely pointless with Turing, GPU boost _will_ push graphics clock into 19xx MHz regardless. On other hand, OC card might have a different power limit from non-OC version, but that is far from certain.

Some people also seem to dislike fan stop feature.


----------



## CraigHB (Jul 12, 2019)

I actually didn't realize that particular model was a factory overclock.  Must have been a matter of what Newegg had in stock.  I'll see if I can put the 06G-P4-1665-KR in the list instead, a little cheaper too.

This machine is not going to be used primarily to run 3D games though I do run some here and there.  I also have some modeling software I use once in a while that can take advantage of 3D hardware acceleration.  I could probably get by on a cheap card, but better to have it and not need it.  Generally I've always used a mid-range card.

Don't know how much of an issue the fan stop thing might be for me.  I usually try to make things quiet as possible so I don't know if it will be a problem or not, hopefully not.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 12, 2019)

CraigHB said:


> This machine is not going to be used primarily to run 3D games though I do run some here and there.



Fair enough.



CraigHB said:


> I usually try to make things quiet as possible so I don't know if it will be a problem or not, hopefully not.



While we are at it, what do you think of X570 chipset fan?


----------



## CraigHB (Jul 12, 2019)

Don't like it since I don't like fans in general.  My last desktop machine only had a 120mm power supply fan other than the normal CPU and GPU fans.  It was very quiet.  If that fan spins up and makes noise I'll have to do some kind of modification.  Usually a lower rpm fan or larger fan will do the trick.

In general it seems makers often forget that a box usually sits pretty close to the user where any noise can be a real distraction and even discomforting.  One of the best things for computer noise pollution that's come along is solid state drives.  Never realized how much noise those mechanical drives make until I moved to SSDs.


----------



## steveoc64 (Jul 14, 2019)

latest phoronix article shows that freebsd 12 works perfectly with the new ryzen CPU.

ordering some today based on that good news.


----------



## tedbell (Jul 15, 2019)

I have the 1650. This patch will allow you to install the latest nvidia driver





						232645 – x11/nvidia-driver: Update to 410.78 (New GPU support), Create x11/nvidia-driver-390
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## CraigHB (Jul 15, 2019)

Cool, will want that driver probably, handy to have a link here.  Also good to hear 3000 series Ryzen checks out.


----------

